# Pheasant Soup



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pheasant Soup*

From_ Olex Preserve, for the love of bird dogs and hunting_[/color]
http://www.olexbirdhunting.com/

*Step One*
Two Pheasants, cut up in pieces (chukars or quail can be used)
4 cups water
4 celery stocks, diced finely
1 medium onion, diced finely
3 carrots, diced finely
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. pepper
4 bay leaves
Combine these items in a pressure cooker and cook for 20 minutes at 15 lb.. or you may use a crock pot, coking for 8 hours.
When finished, remove (shred) the pheasant meat from the bones. Strain the pheasant stock and save it, but discard the vegetables used for making the stock.

*Step Two*
Pheasant stock (you may add water if needed)
6 celery stocks, diced
6 carrots, peeled and diced
1 onion, peeled and diced
salt and pepper to taste
Combine and cook these ingredients until the vegetables are just done.
Step Three
You're just about there. Now add flat egg noodles (drained and rinsed) and stir in the shredded pheasant meat. Heat the soup to serving temperature and serve with a hardy bread.
Serves: 6 
Notes: Can be frozen[/color]

My notes:

Started this yesterday by defrosting two the pheasant I have harvested a week ago.
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/12/bailey-finds-bird.html

The pheasant had been dressed at the club house and so I just removed the skin, took off much of the fat and removed most of the bones. These I gave to the dogs raw. They at first were not sure but soon found that they enjoyed the wings, back and neck meat. It's good for their teeth also as it cleans them better than a toothbrush ever could.
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/02/raw-chicken-wings-to-clean-teeth.html

Today we are making the soup. It smells wonderful filling the kitchen with a rich aroma of a stout soup. We will take to our family Christmas dinner later today. I'll post the results on redbirddog blog later tonight.

Merry Christmas everyone.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Pheasant or duck breast in a Akron squash my favorite


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks good.
I took some to the inlaws on Christmas eve. A little different recipe. Potatoes instead of noodles.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Wilds the best" 

lol

and bring lots of shells ;D

the needs We feed 

Have a great Holiday RBD them released birds don't eat right or work like free Grazers and teach skilled dogs birds are dull

wild birds are smart like wild salmon

as the one you picked up in your video

thats made me sad :'(

but that being said

never be a cupcake 8)

thanks for the soup and if you choose to drink take Milk Thistle livers feel it all

Be safe and say No every time to Drunk Driving

WE need you

Earn it lol

Most is learned from years of bringing it like kids PC made chickens Great'

Pheasant and salmon in truck loads daily feed us and humor


----------

